# Quality Down the Crapper



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Ever since that SAT went out a few months back my service has been horrible.

Has anyone had issues lately?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope, no reception issues here, at home or on the road.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Good down here too.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

compnurd said:


> Ever since that SAT went out a few months back my service has been horrible.
> 
> Has anyone had issues lately?


yes my reception is spotty. I am using a MYFI and have to hook a external antenna to it for any good reception. I have also had some issues with the mobile antenna hooked to it. It is not as good as it was several months ago.


----------

